# Two horses...Can't decide?



## churumbeque

The first ne is much more appealing but not beginner safe for someone to learn to ride on. Fatty could very well have some health issues causing his obesity. I didn't look at price if that was in the link but I would expect fatty to be inexpensive.


----------



## churumbeque

What a shame they let fatty get like that. He may be insulin resistant. Just looke at pricing. More than expected for fatty.


----------



## evilamc

churumbeque said:


> The first ne is much more appealing but not beginner safe for someone to learn to ride on. Fatty could very well have some health issues causing his obesity. I didn't look at price if that was in the link but I would expect fatty to be inexpensive.


Yeah they are both around the same price. Since I'd need to finish off first ones training though I would want to get him for a little lower. If I do decide to continue on with fatty and get PPE done I will have vet check like sugar levels or whatever they check to see if he is having any metabolic issues. If no actual issues and its just from lack of work and being on 30 acres of grass then that wouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## evilamc

churumbeque said:


> What a shame they let fatty get like that. He may be insulin resistant. Just looke at pricing. More than expected for fatty.


I know  they had to sell their 2nd horse because board was too much for the two and since they couldn't ride together anymore he just stopped riding him for the most part  They gave me pics of when he was in shape and boy did he look good!


----------



## tinyliny

it's a no brainer; horse #1. he is young, in good shape, moves well and does not have the problems that #2 will have. it's hard to get a fat horse thin and KEEP him thin. you have to watch his food and ride him a LOT. can you? do both of those?

that first horse looks nice. the sales video shows nothing more than how he 'gaits', so it's pretty worthless. i'd like to see his walk and canter, and how he leads, saddles, loads and all, too.


----------



## stevenson

I like fat tony. If he cleared appe, I would get him. Nothing worse that a wiggly horse when trying to mount, and I never believe a seller that I just picked a bad day for the horses behaviour. If you really like the b/w then go see him more than once, do not be surprised if he continues to have bad days.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I would leave fat Tony to continue grazing with the cattle, sorta blends right in.
Being 8 years old and that heavy would make me look the other way.
Lot of work here to create an athletic horse.

I like the look of that blk/wht ears up ready for something.
This horse looks more like an athlete, and durable.

Just a thought.


----------



## franknbeans

If it as just for you-I would go with the first one probably. But, since you want something to teach someone to ride on-I would look long and hard at fatty. I have a draft cross who is a fatty too…..and it really is not that difficult to keep weight off. Just use a grazing muzzle when the grass is great. They are pretty maintenance free, actually, IF he does not have metabolic issues. I am betting if he is really a draft cross, that he is fine. I am partial to the draft crosses tho. I would agree that the price is high…..on both, actually. If you want a walker, take a look at Cali and Cowboy. I know Todd (the owner) personally and recommend him highly. He will not sell you a horse that is a perfect match, and will be a great resource for you. Really nice people. I will be happy to PM you my name and you can tell him I sent you if you want. I cannot say enough nice things about him, his ability and his horses.Parelli, Natural Horsemanship, Horse Sales, Horses For Sale, Horse Sales Virginia, Horse Sales in Virginia, Horses For Sale in Virginia, Virginia Horse Sales, Tennessee Walking and Spotted Saddle Trail Horses For Sale in Virginia VA Don't let the Parelli turn you off…..he is just a great horseman.


----------



## Elana

The second horse has a more reliable look to him. 

The only draw back I see is you have to ride him every day (like that is a chore?). He REALLY needs a lot of HARD work and less feed. 

I know you want color.. but in the end you want a truly nice, safe, sound horse I would ignore the color. Plain bay or plain chestnut/sorrel you will most likely get a lot more horse for your money.


----------



## churumbeque

franknbeans said:


> If it as just for you-I would go with the first one probably. But, since you want something to teach someone to ride on-I would look long and hard at fatty. I have a draft cross who is a fatty too…..and it really is not that difficult to keep weight off. Just use a grazing muzzle when the grass is great. They are pretty maintenance free, actually, IF he does not have metabolic issues. I am betting if he is really a draft cross, that he is fine. I am partial to the draft crosses tho. I would agree that the price is high…..on both, actually. If you want a walker, take a look at Cali and Cowboy. I know Todd (the owner) personally and recommend him highly. He will not sell you a horse that is a perfect match, and will be a great resource for you. Really nice people. I will be happy to PM you my name and you can tell him I sent you if you want. I cannot say enough nice things about him, his ability and his horses.Parelli, Natural Horsemanship, Horse Sales, Horses For Sale, Horse Sales Virginia, Horse Sales in Virginia, Horses For Sale in Virginia, Virginia Horse Sales, Tennessee Walking and Spotted Saddle Trail Horses For Sale in Virginia VA Don't let the Parelli turn you off…..he is just a great horseman.


 these are gaited horses. If he is a draft cross that would make him very undesirable. I don't believe he is draft that is why his appearance is of concern.


----------



## Prisstine

I think if it were me and I had the time and energy to take on the challenge of him, I'd choose Mr. Big boy. He has such a sweet face and I imagine he would get passed up by a lot of people because he is overweight. But if he passed a PPE he'd be my choice. Your first pick is gorgeous though. He has that young gleam in his eye. 

Anyways, the pudge gets my vote. Especially if you want to use him as a teacher of sorts. He just needs some attention and exercise and I imagine he is a big ol teddy bear.


----------



## evilamc

Hm, I'd only really be able to work him 3x a week probably  Would that be enough? We do have a lot of hills so it would be hard work 3x a week. We feed round bales but we put slow feeder nets on them so that would hopefully help his diet rather then just being on 30 acres of pasture. We don't have much pasture so mainly feed hay. I'd probably put about 12-20 miles a week on him with lots of hill work...


----------



## Elana

No. That is not enough riding. If you figure you ride trails about 6 MPH (and that is what you figure for competitive trail rides) you are looking at 12 miles in two hours. 1-2 hours a day, 5 days a week, used to be considered "light work" (from 4H 30 years ago.. now the Animal Rights ppl would probably tell you that is too much LOL). 

I had a horse like this.. and I rode every day, 6 days a week. He was fine.. not IR or anything and certainly was good weight. 

If you are riding a horse that little, I would suggest a couple of things. First I suggest an older horse.. over the age of 10. Over the age of 15 would be better. I also suggest a really broke horse that has a lot of miles on him/her. 

The reality is you just are not going to ride enough to bring a young horse along and get the necessary miles on that horse to make him that dead broke reliable trail horse. Quality time is fine.. but younger horses need quantity too. 

The other thing you might look at is a half lease of a horse if you are only riding 2x or 3x a week. This can be an inexpensive way to have a horse that is ridden so little.


----------



## Tryst

Is the draft x gaited? Are you specifically looking for a gaited horse? I don't, honestly, find either of these choices an ideal candidate for your uses. The younger horse will need a lot of miles and hour and may never calm down (some don't). The older guy will probably struggle with weight control issues and may have IR. If you are set one one or the other I would go with the draft x, but honestly I would keep looking.


----------



## Tryst

What about this guy? Big Bold Experienced Trail Gelding. A bit more $, but sounds like he has a lot better training than Datsun.

Not flashy and not gaited, but this mare sounds great too: http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-908555


----------



## BlueSpark

I don't think you are set up to help a horse loose weight. A horse this fat needs very restricted food(NOT a round bale) first, and as much exercise as you can give him. That said, he seems the better of the two for the fiancé.

Datsun sounds green. My 4 year old, with one season of riding on her, stands for mounting, backs, started on neck reining, moves off your leg, and goes wherever she's pointed. He should be ALOT less expensive than he is.

All that said, I know you commented that you knew they were over priced, but they are REALLY over priced. We have a pretty good market up here, but going into winter, both of these horses would be $1500-2000. In the summer Tony, if slimmed down and very well broke, might make 3000, but Datsun would probably be closer to 2000-2500


----------



## evilamc

I've actually brought my young quarter horse along great with the amount of riding I do. I got him at 6 and hes pretty much amazing. Ridden him in judged trail ride and a parade. I'm horse shopping now though because of his lyme disease he's just not as reliable anymore. 

I do want to switch to gaited, I really enjoyed riding them.

I have been talking to Ace's mom, issue with him is hes 7 hours away and I work Saturdays and she works Mondays...So we've just been having scheduling conflicts to come see him. I also don't REALLY want a horse that big. Datsun's size is perfect for me, 15.2 is ok for me, a little tall but it works.


----------



## evilamc

Yeah I think you're right about not having right set up for Tony though. It just wouldn't be possible to have him on straight dry lot and just feed couple flakes a day at where I board  I like where I board so don't really want to move.

Blah I hate horse shopping. Maybe I'll just keep looking  I really like Datsun though and his wiggly for mounting I got corrected in like a minute or two so he really wasn't that bad. I think part of it is hes just not used to the mounting block and they usually get on and let him walk off second they're on. So just bad habit that humans created.


----------



## greentree

The problem I found when shopping for a gaited husband horse.....gaited horses do not USUALLY get schooling. At least what I consider schooling. If they don't buck, they get pointed down a trail. So the first horse I bought for DH required about $2000 more because he WAS schooled, but STILL too much horse, so I rode him for about 6 months, and he was fine for DH.

I also bought from a family. We shopped several gaited horse dealers, and found them a bit, um, shady. We shopped for a good 6 months, hauled our trailer about 3000 miles empty, before we found Beau. 

That was in Texas. Here, we shopped for about 6 weeks, on Craigslist. Looked at a couple of shady dealer horses. Drove 4 hours (one way)in the truck to look at Sissy, loved her, had to go BACK to get her, lol!


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> The problem I found when shopping for a gaited husband horse.....gaited horses do not USUALLY get schooling. At least what I consider schooling. If they don't buck, they get pointed down a trail. So the first horse I bought for DH required about $2000 more because he WAS schooled, but STILL too much horse, so I rode him for about 6 months, and he was fine for DH.
> 
> I also bought from a family. We shopped several gaited horse dealers, and found them a bit, um, shady. We shopped for a good 6 months, hauled our trailer about 3000 miles empty, before we found Beau.
> 
> That was in Texas. Here, we shopped for about 6 weeks, on Craigslist. Looked at a couple of shady dealer horses. Drove 4 hours (one way)in the truck to look at Sissy, loved her, had to go BACK to get her, lol!


Yeah I've seen a few pretty far away that look AMAZING! I just don't have the vacation time from work to go get them  I have to stay somewhat local. So far all 3 I've looked at are about 2 1/2 hours away 

I should be honest with myself...fiance says he wants to learn to ride, but honestly he probably wont actually TRY to ride till next spring/summer or he may even wait until we move and have horses at home to really get into learning to ride. So I'll be the only one riding whatever horse I do get for probably at least 6 months haha. Tony's family is really sweet. I've already got his price down quite a bit and they've offered to deliver him for me since I live near their son...so that would save me about 6 hours in the truck with trailer and prob 100 in gas.


----------



## EponaLynn

franknbeans said:


> If you want a walker, take a look at Cali and Cowboy. I know Todd (the owner) personally and recommend him highly. He will not sell you a horse that is a perfect match, and will be a great resource for you. Really nice people. I will be happy to PM you my name and you can tell him I sent you if you want. I cannot say enough nice things about him, his ability and his horses.Parelli, Natural Horsemanship, Horse Sales, Horses For Sale, Horse Sales Virginia, Horse Sales in Virginia, Horses For Sale in Virginia, Virginia Horse Sales, Tennessee Walking and Spotted Saddle Trail Horses For Sale in Virginia VA Don't let the Parelli turn you off…..he is just a great horseman.


Cali looks beautiful!


----------



## franknbeans

EponaLynn said:


> Cali looks beautiful!


She is. Todds horses are really nice horses, and well trained in his indoor as well as out on the trail. OP-he is not that far from you at all, just right out rt 7, a beautiful weekend drive-certainly NOT 4 hours. I would have a horse from him, but I do not want gaited. You will find they are hard to find in NOVA.

He may also have something that is not listed on his website. Chances are he does, or knows of one. I am a believer that the more you look, the more you learn, and contacts are never a bad thing. JMHO.


----------



## greentree

Did he WANT to ride either of these horses? My DH thinks he wants to ride, to spend time with me doing what I live for, but the reality is he does not want to ride. He rode when he was in jr high and high school, had skill enough to show with his family, but that was 30 years ago! 

Occasionally, he wants to be a passenger on a horse, but if there is ANY challenge(with the horse, the trail, the weather, etc), he will go home. It doesn't take much, trust me. Babysitting is not fun for me, so I try not to take him.

Your fiancé is younger, and you may not have these challenges, but perhaps you should buy a horse for YOU, and get him lessons to test his commitment before you get a horse for him.

Just my experience.....


----------



## evilamc

franknbeans said:


> She is. Todds horses are really nice horses, and well trained in his indoor as well as out on the trail. OP-he is not that far from you at all, just right out rt 7, a beautiful weekend drive-certainly NOT 4 hours. I would have a horse from him, but I do not want gaited. You will find they are hard to find in NOVA.
> 
> He may also have something that is not listed on his website. Chances are he does, or knows of one. I am a believer that the more you look, the more you learn, and contacts are never a bad thing. JMHO.


Yeah I looked at his site, he has some NICE horses! I don't remember the name of the one that I liked and was more in my price range. Had 60 days on it, so would probably be just right for me.


----------



## evilamc

franknbeans said:


> She is. Todds horses are really nice horses, and well trained in his indoor as well as out on the trail. OP-he is not that far from you at all, just right out rt 7, a beautiful weekend drive-certainly NOT 4 hours. I would have a horse from him, but I do not want gaited. You will find they are hard to find in NOVA.
> 
> He may also have something that is not listed on his website. Chances are he does, or knows of one. I am a believer that the more you look, the more you learn, and contacts are never a bad thing. JMHO.


heh I like Cowboy. I'd like Cali...butttt I just don't really ever get along well with mares. May have to talk with him!


----------



## Yogiwick

The first horse is nicer but not a hubby horse. For you, sure. Not to train a beginner on.

The second horse I just don't like. He may be a great husband horse (sounds it!) but his condition is a HUGE turnoff. and you want a horse YOU can have fun with too.. Right?

So for the situation I would say neither.

Keep in mind. When I got my horse he was hugely obese. I had him at a good weight within 6 months and he has been at one (with slight variations of course) since. 6 years later he has Cushings and is IR, and I have no doubt his previous condition contributed.


----------



## jaydee

I wouldn't buy either of them
The first horse is likely to be too forward going for a beginner - looks like the sort that could get 'buzzy' when its not allowed to go at the pace it wants too
The second horse would probably be ideal if it wasn't such an easy keeper - but its hard work and a lot of management to keep those types trim
Keep looking!!!


----------



## franknbeans

evilamc said:


> heh I like Cowboy. I'd like Cali...butttt I just don't really ever get along well with mares. May have to talk with him!


Never hurts to ask. Like I said, he may have something not even listed, or know of one. His 60 days is a really GOOD 60 days, since he has bred and raised these horses. Every one I ever saw was calm, very reliable and good, and he does TONS of groundwork way before he ever steps a foot in the saddle. I also will say, and I boarded there for 6 months, I never noticed any mares squealing, etc. at all. I typically have geldings too, but mares do have some nice qualities.


----------



## Remali

Saw this guy, he seems nice. Six photos of him. Sounds good on trails. Not sure how close he is to you...

Gorgeous Buckskin Trail horse | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Here is another one, I like the looks of this guy (ha, wish I could buy another horse)...

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-928360


----------



## evilamc

Buckskin is beautiful! Almost 7 hours away though 

Scout could be promising, hes 3 1/2 hours away. So I could make that in a day trip to meet him. I'll have to get more info on him


----------



## Remali

If Scout is as nice as he looks (I think he's pretty) and as good under saddle as they say, he'd be worth a look I think. 

I like horse-shopping. LOL

ETA: Hard to tell from photos, he "might" be a bit sickle hocked, but I don't think that would make much difference for a trail horse. Quite a few very successful performance show horses are sickle hocked. Although it is very hard to say for sure, my eyes may be playing tricks on me.


----------



## evilamc

Called about Scout, no answer! Hopefully they'll call back.


----------



## evilamc

Lol I absolutely hate horse shopping. Half the time can never get ahold of people, or by the time I actually do horse is sold...or its not as advertise AT ALL!


----------



## churumbeque

It's interesting what one thinks is a good looking horse. I would call the buckskin below average looking and no way would I travel to see a horse off those photos. A current video is a must. He looks like he has not been ridden properly and developing the wrong muscles


----------



## evilamc

churumbeque said:


> It's interesting what one thinks is a good looking horse. I would call the buckskin below average looking and no way would I travel to see a horse off those photos. A current video is a must. He looks like he has not been ridden properly and developing the wrong muscles


I just loved the dapples ha, I saw how far he was and didn't look as much else.

I called and asked for more pics/video of Scout though, waiting to hear back. Wont travel that far without video first...and I'd want to see pics without a saddle. He just seems to kinda stand under himself a little bit.


----------



## frlsgirl

Judging by the pictures alone, I would go with Datsun.


----------



## Roman

Scout is pretty!  

I found a couple horses off of equinenow.com

Price Reduced! Cute Chestnut Quarter Horse Mare (Probably a little on the smaller side)
Nice Paint Horse For Sale In MD (Again, smaller too. And video!)


----------



## evilamc

Cute! But I've decided I want a gaited horse next  I mostly ride alone and the few times I do ride with people I'm always left behind because my QH is so slow! I've test rode a few now and really enjoyed riding them.


----------



## EponaLynn

Roman said:


> Scout is pretty!
> 
> I found a couple horses off of equinenow.com
> 
> Price Reduced! Cute Chestnut Quarter Horse Mare (Probably a little on the smaller side)
> Nice Paint Horse For Sale In MD (Again, smaller too. And video!)


The OP said she wanted a gaited horse.


----------



## Remali

churumbeque said:


> It's interesting what one thinks is a good looking horse. I would call the buckskin below average looking and no way would I travel to see a horse off those photos. A current video is a must. He looks like he has not been ridden properly and developing the wrong muscles


Developing the right muscles is an easy fix though.

Tomato tohmahto... lol


----------



## EponaLynn

churumbeque said:


> It's interesting what one thinks is a good looking horse. I would call the buckskin below average looking and no way would I travel to see a horse off those photos. A current video is a must. He looks like he has not been ridden properly and developing the wrong muscles


I notice that a lot with gaited horses, I wonder if it's just them (I'm no expert on them but I do love the way they feel when riding them).


----------



## Yogiwick

Didn't super look at the more recent additions but I like Scout!! Assuming your fiancee fits him he sounds great. Much more reasonably priced, and super cute and has that look that he could do anything and be fun.


----------



## EponaLynn

Yogiwick said:


> Didn't super look at the more recent additions but I like Scout!! Assuming your fiancee fits him he sounds great. Much more reasonably priced, and super cute and has that look that he could do anything and be fun.


 I like him too!


----------



## Yogiwick

EponaLynn said:


> I notice that a lot with gaited horses, I wonder if it's just them (I'm no expert on them but I do love the way they feel when riding them).


Unfortunately I'm not horse shopping lol!

Re "hollowness" a lot of them do have a conformation prone to hollowness, and therefore the rider must make a point of riding correctly. An equal issue is many riders are the stereotypical ******* (youtube"gaited horse breed here" and then take your pick of many of the videos, mostly the speed ones too :/) OR the big lick type which isn't much better in that regard. Then your average joe blow either assumes that's how they're supposed to be ridden or doesn't know any better. Again, without specifically knowing they are prone to moving like that anyways so you need to make a point to train them otherwise. Also IM(limited)E the easiest way to gait is to push a horse into your hands, almost as if collection (maybe even collecting slightly), and as you know (o/t but an equal and related issue) false collection is very easily obtained, therefore reinforcing the hollowness.


----------



## churumbeque

Remali said:


> Developing the right muscles is an easy fix though.
> 
> Tomato tohmahto... lol


A roman nose is not.


----------



## churumbeque

EponaLynn said:


> I notice that a lot with gaited horses, I wonder if it's just them (I'm no expert on them but I do love the way they feel when riding them).


It is very common for gaited horses to be ridden inverted. Not sure why the gaited people ride this way but you see it in all breeds.


----------



## churumbeque

Yogiwick said:


> Unfortunately I'm not horse shopping lol!
> 
> Re "hollowness" a lot of them do have a conformation prone to hollowness, and therefore the rider must make a point of riding correctly. An equal issue is many riders are the stereotypical ******* (youtube"gaited horse breed here" and then take your pick of many of the videos, mostly the speed ones too :/) OR the big lick type which isn't much better in that regard. Then your average joe blow either assumes that's how they're supposed to be ridden or doesn't know any better. Again, without specifically knowing they are prone to moving like that anyways so you need to make a point to train them otherwise. Also IM(limited)E the easiest way to gait is to push a horse into your hands, almost as if collection (maybe even collecting slightly), and as you know (o/t but an equal and related issue) false collection is very easily obtained, therefore reinforcing the hollowness.


You are on the right track and yes they can and should be ridden classically with collection.


----------



## Remali

churumbeque said:


> A roman nose is not.


Churumbeque, I was actually referring to this comment... 
Quote: "He looks like he has not been ridden properly and developing the wrong muscles."

Of course a roman nose would not, LOL. 

Some of us think a roman nose is noble and elegant.


----------



## Remali

churumbeque said:


> It is very common for gaited horses to be ridden inverted. Not sure why the gaited people ride this way but you see it in all breeds.


But, not all do so, at least not where I live. The breeders I bought my Fox Trotter from trained all of their horses to use their hind quarters, round their backs and give to the bit, they basically used their seat and legs and not the bit so much. I really do not know any gaited people who ride their horses "inverted".... maybe it is something that depends on where one lives and the trends and trainers in that area.


----------



## KigerQueen

I have seen it and its somewhat painful. If my fiance tries to ride like that his "TB" will do a running walk (saw the horse sometimes gaiting and told him to ride like that to see what happens, lo and behold that gelding does a running walk 0.0). Some people train them to gaite like that. Some people dont do it to the extreme but i have seen it plenty of times.


----------



## Remali

I'm unsure about people trying to "train" a horse to gait. The horses I know are all naturally gaited, and gait as foals.


----------



## evilamc

Well Scout is out. Asked for more pics and if possible a video...since hes 3 1/2 hrs away. She said she didn't have time to do that for a horse at his price point


----------



## Remali

Oh wow, that was really rude of Scout's owner to say that. I agree, I'd check him off the list too. That's really sad.


----------



## Yogiwick

Remali said:


> But, not all do so, at least not where I live. The breeders I bought my Fox Trotter from trained all of their horses to use their hind quarters, round their backs and give to the bit, they basically used their seat and legs and not the bit so much. I really do not know any gaited people who ride their horses "inverted".... maybe it is something that depends on where one lives and the trends and trainers in that area.


I'm glad it is not common in your area but it IS an overwhelming trend with the type of horse. As seen by a quick google or youtube search. Doesn't need to be but it is.


----------



## Yogiwick

evilamc said:


> Well Scout is out. Asked for more pics and if possible a video...since hes 3 1/2 hrs away. She said she didn't have time to do that for a horse at his price point


When he doesn't sell maybe she will think otherwise..


----------



## EponaLynn

evilamc said:


> Well Scout is out. Asked for more pics and if possible a video...since hes 3 1/2 hrs away. She said she didn't have time to do that for a horse at his price point


Bummer, I had high hopes for him!


----------



## SummerShy

What page are the new choices on? LOL. I came to the last page to respond about Tony and Dotsun but I guess we are onto different horses?


----------



## EponaLynn

SummerShy said:


> What page are the new choices on? LOL. I came to the last page to respond about Tony and Dotsun but I guess we are onto different horses?


Here is Scout's link: http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-928360


----------



## EponaLynn

evilamc said:


> Well Scout is out. Asked for more pics and if possible a video...since hes 3 1/2 hrs away. She said she didn't have time to do that for a horse at his price point


Is Datsun out of the running?


----------



## evilamc

No I actually love Datson for me, and I'm sure if I put a few more months on him he would be perfectly fine for fiance. Fiance prob wont ride much so I'm starting to just think of getting a horse basically for me and by the time he is ready to ride I'm sure I'll have its training finished up haha.


----------



## evilamc

I love love love Tony and his parents...but just the ppe alone for him will cost me over $500 since I'd want his blood checked to make sure hes not having any metabolic disorder  Then I'd have to work really hard to get him fit and healthy  So I think he's out.


----------



## franknbeans

Not meaning to confuse things……but this one is ALSO named Scout. I rather like him, and he would be reasonably close for you to go see.View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds


----------



## Yogiwick

Link didn't work


----------



## EponaLynn

evilamc said:


> No I actually love Datson for me, and I'm sure if I put a few more months on him he would be perfectly fine for fiance. Fiance prob wont ride much so I'm starting to just think of getting a horse basically for me and by the time he is ready to ride I'm sure I'll have its training finished up haha.


This makes sense - he may never decide to ride so you should get a horse that works for you.


----------



## franknbeans

Sorry about that….I also found another ad for him-turns out he is also Buddy, which would make things easier here….;-)
Here are both ads for him.
Scout, Brown Spotted Saddle Horse Gelding, Beautiful Spotted Saddle in Maryland - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1937212

Absolutely Gorgeous Walking Horse


----------



## evilamc

heh, I talked to his mom actually. She said he wouldn't be good for me, said he was really fast and usually scared beginners. So she has him mislabed in ad.


----------



## evilamc

And she was all picky about who she sells him to, wants to make sure the person will have him on stall board not field board...he has to sleep in a stall at night!!


----------



## EponaLynn

evilamc said:


> heh, I talked to his mom actually. She said he wouldn't be good for me, said he was really fast and usually scared beginners. So she has him mislabed in ad.


Wow, is he ever mislabeled in the ad then, I can see one error but the whole ad seems geared to a less experienced rider.


----------



## evilamc

EponaLynn said:


> Wow, is he ever mislabeled in the ad then, I can see one error but the whole ad seems geared to a less experienced rider.


Yup, that phone call lasted all of like... 5 minutes tops? haha


----------



## Yogiwick

Nice...sigh. Completely agree, maybe posted another horses ad instead? In 2 places?


----------



## churumbeque

Remali said:


> Churumbeque, I was actually referring to this comment...
> Quote: "He looks like he has not been ridden properly and developing the wrong muscles."
> 
> Of course a roman nose would not, LOL.
> 
> Some of us think a roman nose is noble and elegant.


 I did understand what you are referring to. 
certain breeds are more common for a roman nose like andalusians and with their long hair it all works. That particular nose jumped out at glaringly at me.:lol:


----------



## churumbeque

Remali said:


> But, not all do so, at least not where I live. The breeders I bought my Fox Trotter from trained all of their horses to use their hind quarters, round their backs and give to the bit, they basically used their seat and legs and not the bit so much. I really do not know any gaited people who ride their horses "inverted".... maybe it is something that depends on where one lives and the trends and trainers in that area.


I think it's common down south. 
Also I think a lot of newbe older people get a gaited horse because they are easier to ride. Not many people even understand what inverted, hollow, or softness is nor do they want to. I have always ridden in a decent frame and soft but now learning so much more. At my age I feel so behind schedule.
I didn't understand all the tell tell signs of muscle development until a few years ago or understanding how to tell if they were using there rear end enough and what to look for in footfall.


----------



## churumbeque

Remali said:


> I'm unsure about people trying to "train" a horse to gait. The horses I know are all naturally gaited, and gait as foals.


But if ridden incorrectly they can trot and start developing muscle memory and have a tough time gaiting until the muscle developement is changed.


----------



## Yogiwick

churumbeque said:


> I did understand what you are referring to.
> certain breeds are more common for a roman nose like andalusians and with their long hair it all works. That particular nose jumped out at glaringly at me.:lol:


The halter adjustment didn't help.


----------



## EponaLynn

is this the Scout you were looking at, he's down to $1,300

Scout, Chestnut Tennessee Walking Horse Gelding, Charming Paint Tennessee Walker in Maryland - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1962100


----------



## Tryst

EponaLynn said:


> is this the Scout you were looking at, he's down to $1,300
> 
> Scout, Chestnut Tennessee Walking Horse Gelding, Charming Paint Tennessee Walker in Maryland - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1962100



Different "Scout" for sure! But I wouldn't touch this one with a 10 foot pole! Something looks totally off with his hind end, which might just be his feet which look about two years overdue, but I think he is also naturally VERY sickle hocked. In this photo he looks about 21, not 11. A few good trims and some chiropractic work could be all he needs... But not a very appealing photo.


----------



## evilamc

yeah, saw him...and closed his ad pretty shotly after opening it...lol!!


----------



## franknbeans

What is it with every gaited horse being named "scout"? We have 3 right here! lol

First thing you do, if you buy one with that name-CHANGE IT! lol


----------



## Remali

I am beginning to be fond of the name Scout. ha.


----------



## franknbeans

Well, I guess you could go int almost any TWH pasture, shout and have a horse come, that may be worth something!


----------



## evilamc

LOL! That would be funny. Never realized Scout was such a popular name till I started horse shopping!


----------



## evilamc

Something interesting to show ya!

Adams Horse and Mule Co.

Tonys old sale ad from where his current parents bought him from. Man did he look GOOD!


----------



## dkb811

WOW.. he sure does look good!


----------



## evilamc

Yeah, he did  Its a shame they let him gain so much weight. Hes an amazing horse.


----------



## EponaLynn

evilamc said:


> Yeah, he did  Its a shame they let him gain so much weight. Hes an amazing horse.


Would you consider him at a very reduced rate (to help offset the expensive vet check and all the time, effort and work to get him back to normal)? He does look very nice and maybe they'll care more about where he goes!

:lol::lol: Can you tell I'm living vicariously through your horse search :lol::lol:, I so want a gaited horse but am unsettled on location at the moment so am horseless!!!


----------



## evilamc

Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllll I'm actually getting a PPE done on him tomorrow...I'm getting his blood checked for lyme and to make sure theres no IR or metabolic issue..They are helping with the PPE and offering him to me at a very reduced rate...AND even offering to trailer him to me, for free...I made a really good impression on them  They really want him to go to a good home and feel thats me, SO we'll see what happens tomorrow with PPE.

If I do get him....I know hes an amazing horse and I'll have my work cut out for me getting him in shape...but hey I like to ride, and he'll be SO fun to ride bareback when its cold in the winter 

I was keeping PPE secret since so many said not to consider him  His parents are so awesome though and he really is a very good horse...just needs some exercise and a proper diet.


----------



## FrostedLilly

What level of riding is your fiance? If he's very very beginner, I would go with Fat Tony, only because if you buy something that is so far beyond his capabilities, he may not stay interested long. On the other hand, if you yourself need something more advanced Fat Tony might be boring so the first one, as long as you trust that your fiance will still be capable of riding him, might be a better bet. I would wonder about metabolic issues with the big guy and would only buy him if he passed PPE.


----------



## Prisstine

Yay! I was rooting for Tony. Hope all goes well with the PPE. Keep us posted, I look forward to updates!


----------



## EponaLynn

Yay, usually your gut tells you what's right and you just have to follow it. You are doing all the right things and going into it with your eyes wide open.

I hope all goes well and I'm glad his parents are helping out with the process.

Please update us as soon as you know anything :lol::lol:.

QUOTE=evilamc;6357457]Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllll I'm actually getting a PPE done on him tomorrow...I'm getting his blood checked for lyme and to make sure theres no IR or metabolic issue..They are helping with the PPE and offering him to me at a very reduced rate...AND even offering to trailer him to me, for free...I made a really good impression on them  They really want him to go to a good home and feel thats me, SO we'll see what happens tomorrow with PPE.

If I do get him....I know hes an amazing horse and I'll have my work cut out for me getting him in shape...but hey I like to ride, and he'll be SO fun to ride bareback when its cold in the winter 

I was keeping PPE secret since so many said not to consider him  His parents are so awesome though and he really is a very good horse...just needs some exercise and a proper diet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Remali

Yay for Tony! I hope it works out for you! After I saw those last photos of Tony you posted, his "before" pictures, I was going to say I hope you go look at Tony!


----------



## evilamc

Heh ya tony was very fun when I met him. His mom was actually in tears watching me with him because she loved how I worked with him...so they've been very very negotiable because they want him to go to a good home.

I don't think I'd get bored with him, there's still a lot I can teach him and my fiances contract is up in a year and that's when we should be moving out of the city...so then if I am that bored with tony I can give him to fiancÃƒÂ© and find me a little greenie to play with haha!

and omg just hit me...we're going to be married next weekend! Man this is happening so fast!!

Ppe is at 2, so I'll let you guys know how it goes! Prob won't have blood work back till next week though


----------



## EponaLynn

Good luck! He sounds sweet, as do his people!

PS this is certainly a lot going on when getting married, is it a big wedding?


----------



## churumbeque

Good luck and he obviously has looked very good. Now that price is down and if his health is not a deal breaker no reason not to get him. Just wanted you to consider health issues. Treating IR is not expensive but more labor and mental with proper diet.


----------



## evilamc

Yeah, after already dealing with chronic Lyme the last 2 years I didn't want to jump into getting a horse that could have other chronic issues. His parents completely understand and didn't mind at all the testing I needed to have done first. Probably won't have results back from cornell till next week  but will have results about everything else today 

Very small wedding actually. My "real" wedding is in jan on a cruise! Because of legal reasons it's just easier to be married by justice if the peace before we go though. So I decided to do it near my grandparents house because he's always been too I'll to attend any of the other grand kids weddings! So I'm bringing one to him  it won't be fancy or big but it's better then nothing!


----------



## franknbeans

They can't do it at Leesburg? I am surprised it has to come all the way up here to Cornell……there certainly are places closer. New Bolton in PA also. BO was just at Cornell yesterday in fact…..horse had an MRI…..now there's a cheap date! NOT!


----------



## Yogiwick

Hey I didn't love him but I hope no one would rain on your parade!!

What is his pedigree? I'm very curious on this (more on breeds than actual names lol)


----------



## evilamc

Yeah I just got a snap Lyme test so vet is doing that themselves but the IR a...something test goes to cornell 

I have his papers at home I'll have to see what's in it. I think it just has the names though not breeds


----------



## Yogiwick

Oh, seems odd.

JW since you said he is part draft.


----------



## Remali

I don't think you will get bored at all with a horse like Tony, he sounds like he's been there done that, those kinds of horses are a blast because you can go everywhere and do everything with them. 

And, congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## evilamc

K! Vet check went well

Teeth will need done in spring..no big deal
Feet are about due, which I could tell when I went and saw them, hes towards the end of a 6 week trim cycle.
Good heart and lungs
Eyes checked out well
NEGATIVE for lyme, yay!

So the ACTH/Insulin assay wont be back till probably mid week next week. This will be a LONG wait. Vet said I was smart to get it checked because of his current weight it is a possibility. He started telling me about what I'd have to do if it was positive for a metabolic issue, I just stated I wouldn't be buying him if it was though. Besides his weight he didn't see any red flags that would scream metabolic issue, but you never know.

So now we just have to wait and see!

I looked up his registration, hes out of a TWH, Liberty Express and a KNG, Tony's Cajun Queen. One side of the TWH I was able to trace back, but the other is more of a mystery...so that may be where a little draft blood or SOMETHING stocky got thrown in there. KNG horses sound pretty awesome by the description of them on the registry site. He was born in KY, breed by Elmer Young.

So fingers crossed that hes just a big healthy boy. Ha he wouldn't see grass again for awhile with me thats for sure. So glad my BO took my advice to start using slow feed nets too, that should help quite a bit. Well that and...hills.....lots of hills...****! I know I'd have to bring him back into work slowly, but most of our trails are hills! I always get compliments on my QH's nice big butt and all we do is mostly walk on the trails haha.


----------



## greentree

What is a KNG?


----------



## evilamc

Kentucky Natural Gaited Horse


----------



## Yogiwick

evilamc said:


> K! Vet check went well
> 
> Teeth will need done in spring..no big deal
> Feet are about due, which I could tell when I went and saw them, hes towards the end of a 6 week trim cycle.
> Good heart and lungs
> Eyes checked out well
> NEGATIVE for lyme, yay!
> 
> So the ACTH/Insulin assay wont be back till probably mid week next week. This will be a LONG wait. Vet said I was smart to get it checked because of his current weight it is a possibility. He started telling me about what I'd have to do if it was positive for a metabolic issue, I just stated I wouldn't be buying him if it was though. Besides his weight he didn't see any red flags that would scream metabolic issue, but you never know.
> 
> So now we just have to wait and see!
> 
> I looked up his registration, hes out of a TWH, Liberty Express and a KNG, Tony's Cajun Queen. One side of the TWH I was able to trace back, but the other is more of a mystery...so that may be where a little draft blood or SOMETHING stocky got thrown in there. KNG horses sound pretty awesome by the description of them on the registry site. He was born in KY, breed by Elmer Young.
> 
> So fingers crossed that hes just a big healthy boy. Ha he wouldn't see grass again for awhile with me thats for sure. So glad my BO took my advice to start using slow feed nets too, that should help quite a bit. Well that and...hills.....lots of hills...****! I know I'd have to bring him back into work slowly, but most of our trails are hills! I always get compliments on my QH's nice big butt and all we do is mostly walk on the trails haha.


YAY for the good news!! It will be hard to wait for the rest since it sounds like that's the only deciding factor at this point :/

Do remember what I posted before about my own horse being bought morbidly obese, kept at a good weight for the 6 years I've had him, and still developing Cushings/IR last year. Yes there are other triggers, but it makes me nervous and you don't know Tony won't have them (it is common in gaited horses too, my horse that has those is a MFT). Not trying to change your mind, just keep it in mind even if he's just *currently* fat and disease free.

I do suspect there is NO draft and just a stockier gaited horse. The only reason he looks draft is since he's SO fat! Honest he looks so different in soo many of the pics I was comparing markings. He will look nice once he looks less like a Belgian XD


----------



## Yogiwick

greentree said:


> What is a KNG?


You need to go to the "Pleasure Saddle Horse Registry" (They make registries for everything don't they? But at least it tracks bloodlines. It has it's own abbreviations for many breeds.

Pleasure Saddle HorseRegistry - Recognized Breeds - Breed Code Key

"Kentucky Natural Gaited Horse" and it has some more info on them.


----------



## evilamc

Yogiwick said:


> YAY for the good news!! It will be hard to wait for the rest since it sounds like that's the only deciding factor at this point :/
> 
> Do remember what I posted before about my own horse being bought morbidly obese, kept at a good weight for the 6 years I've had him, and still developing Cushings/IR last year. Yes there are other triggers, but it makes me nervous and you don't know Tony won't have them (it is common in gaited horses too, my horse that has those is a MFT). Not trying to change your mind, just keep it in mind even if he's just *currently* fat and disease free.
> 
> I do suspect there is NO draft and just a stockier gaited horse. The only reason he looks draft is since he's SO fat! Honest he looks so different in soo many of the pics I was comparing markings. He will look nice once he looks less like a Belgian XD


Yeah I have been keeping your story in mind! If he were to develop it in his later years, that would suck, but wouldn't be unmanageable. I know quite a few people that deal with it so would get lots of advice! I'm probably just going to keep him off grass though and only feed from slow feeder nets though to TRY and help prevent it the best I can. I'll also probably put him on magnesium supplement that I give my QH. Where I board we barely have any grass anyways so keeping him off that tiny bit wont be hard. I already don't feed grain...just a ration balancer to balance the hay, so not feeding grain isn't anything new to me haha. IR/cushings does suck, but to me isn't as bad as dealing with chronic lyme that I have been. At least IR doesn't ruin their mind  My poor QH, 95% of the time is the most amazing horse, never steps a foot out of line....then theres that last 5% where hes just unpredictable and dangerous.

I've been trying to trace back his lines and maybe there isn't any draft! He is a stocky guy though, and used to pull logs and farm equipment...maybe thats just how they bred them in KY? He will look great when hes not so fat thats for sure. Its neat to see the old pics and what he CAN look like with proper exercise and diet. No more 30 acres of pasture for him!!!!!!!


----------



## nikelodeon79

On the flip side of the coin, I had a pony that was NEVER overweight, and HE developed Cushings. So.. sometimes you never can tell. 

My advice would be this: There are some fantastic people on this forum that are very experienced in things conformation, health, etc. HOWEVER, YOU are the one who gets to meet him and you are the one making the decision. Definitely make the most educated decision possible, but don't be afraid to let your heart and your gut assist in the decision making process.

I posted the horses I was looking at on here. Pics and video. Most people did NOT like my #1 choice. They felt he was roached backed and possibly lame. 

I got the same thing from an experienced rider I took down with me to help me try him out. 

In fact, the ONLY person (besides myself) that felt I should keep him in the running was my trainer. Fortunately, my trainer's opinion carried the most weight and I got the PPE, which he ended up passing with flying colors. 

I ended up buying him and it was absolutely the right decision. He is the PERFECT horse for me. 

So, if the tests come back negative and you really like him, buy him.  Try not to worry what might be... because with horses you can't predict the future.


----------



## trailhorserider

I loved Tony Bahama's ad from the first time I saw him! I don't know why, probably because I don't have pasture, but fat horses don't bother me. They only get hay I provide them. So two thumbs up for Tony. I also really liked this Scout: Husband Safe Trail Horse

Either of these horses could bring up to $10,000 out west. Sigh. I can't believe gaited horses are so reasonable back east. I know that's because there are a lot of them, but still, my eyes bug out and I salivate just looking at the ads. :shock:

Out here you find lots and lots and lots of stock horses. Gaited horses are like buying a luxury car. I actually found a lovely Fox Trotter mare for cheap but she was an older ex-broodie who is quite barn sour riding alone. But I still snapped her up like I stole her. She's more fun than a barrel of monkeys. :lol:

You lucky folks in gaited horse country!


----------



## evilamc

Yeah tbat scout is really nice! His mom however was not. I simply asked for more pics and if possible a video since she's 3 1/2 hrs away...said it wasn't worth her time for a horse at his price point...I won't deal with people like that.


----------



## Yogiwick

evilamc said:


> Yeah I have been keeping your story in mind! If he were to develop it in his later years, that would suck, but wouldn't be unmanageable. I know quite a few people that deal with it so would get lots of advice! I'm probably just going to keep him off grass though and only feed from slow feeder nets though to TRY and help prevent it the best I can. I'll also probably put him on magnesium supplement that I give my QH. Where I board we barely have any grass anyways so keeping him off that tiny bit wont be hard. I already don't feed grain...just a ration balancer to balance the hay, so not feeding grain isn't anything new to me haha. IR/cushings does suck, but to me isn't as bad as dealing with chronic lyme that I have been. At least IR doesn't ruin their mind  My poor QH, 95% of the time is the most amazing horse, never steps a foot out of line....then theres that last 5% where hes just unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> I've been trying to trace back his lines and maybe there isn't any draft! He is a stocky guy though, and used to pull logs and farm equipment...maybe thats just how they bred them in KY? He will look great when hes not so fat thats for sure. Its neat to see the old pics and what he CAN look like with proper exercise and diet. No more 30 acres of pasture for him!!!!!!!


I sympathize with the Lyme. My horses have all add it several times and I know many others who have (We live in NE it's pretty common!) My neighbor had two mares effected to the point of neurological changes and is also on an "anti Lyme crusade" Don't blame you one bit!

Just wanted to say it again in case it got lost in everything else lol.
It's manageable but that is relative...very relative. Something I would recommend avoiding. Depends on the horse too.

I agree with your approach and would recommend treating him like he does have an issue already. Aside from actual medication of course most of the management changes are only better for the horse. Low starch, limited grass (grazing muzzle) I think your idea for magnesium is good etc. He will be less likely to develop something later on and it will only help him now as well.


----------



## greentree

Thanks for the link! If I needed another way to throw away money, I could register Sissy with them!


----------



## evilamc

Lol!!! Right? It's pretty cheap to transfer him to me so I'd prob do it. At least it's only a 1 time fee! For my certifications for grooming and membership with the ndgaa I have to pay every year!!!!


----------



## EponaLynn

Any word yet?


----------



## churumbeque

Even if IR neg treat him as if he is. That is key to preventing it later.


----------



## evilamc

Should find out tomorrow! Wait is killing me. Will pick him up Thursday if it's good news!

Yup I already planned to treat him like an ir horse. Bought a little scale so ican weigh out hay bags and a weight tape! Already only feed ration balancers and add a magnesium supplement so I think my diet plan should be good.


----------



## Prisstine

Can't wait to hear the results! Hoping he is nice and healthy and meant to be yours


----------



## evilamc

OMMGGGG this wait is killing me!! Just tried calling, and when receptionist transferred me it ended up going to voicemail  Guess I'll wait another hour or two  I HAVE to find out today though. They go out of town Friday so I need to pick him up tomorrow if all is well! Its a 2 1/2 hr drive so I can't wait around tomorrow for a call then head up to PA to get him


----------



## EponaLynn

evilamc said:


> OMMGGGG this wait is killing me!!


 I can imagine, it's killing me too and he's not even going to be mine :lol:!


----------



## BowmanFarms

have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Remali

I was just thinking about this too, I sure hope you can get an answer soon. Keep calling, don't give up.


----------



## EponaLynn

What, no answer *YET?*


----------



## evilamc

LOL!

Well talked to vet, STILL no results from lab!!!!!! They're behind from the holiday Monday.

So basically it was either get him tomorrow...or wait a month. So I was going to back out...but his owners made a great suggestion. He offered to let me get him tomorrow, and then I'll keep him for the month while they're gone...get my results back from vet yada yada..If results do come back bad, they'll come pick him up when they get back from Montana...if results are good..then I keep the new pony. I felt that was very fair, I'm not stuck waiting around a month or stuck with a horse that does end up IR. Also got the price down quite a bit, so I'm happy.

If test results come back good then I got me a pretty awesome horse for $2700. If they're bad....then I at least had a horse to ride for the month lol!


----------



## Prisstine

Awesome. Can't wait to see more pics of the big ol teddy bear.


----------



## evilamc

Mmhmm, stopping at a feed store on my way to get him too that I've never been to. Love going to new feed stores and seeing all the stuff they have! I'm almost out of my ration balancer and didn't go this weekend to get some more (45 min away...) found a place right on my way that I can stop at tomorrow!


----------



## Remali

Awesome news, so happy to hear you'll be picking up your new boy tomorrow. Very kind of his owners to do that for you.


----------



## franknbeans

Please make sure it is in writing!!!! Just saying! I do not want to see another thread here in a month…..trying to get your $$ back.


----------



## evilamc

franknbeans said:


> Please make sure it is in writing!!!! Just saying! I do not want to see another thread here in a month…..trying to get your $$ back.


Oh yeah, it will be for sure! Not putting him in my trailer till we have signed papers!


----------



## trailhorserider

Sounds like a great solution to me!


----------



## EponaLynn

So you will pay them for him when they return, or tomorrow?

It's like a free trial really! 

Good luck I hope all goes well.


----------



## flytobecat

What Frank said^^^
It's not that I don't trust people -well ok, it is that I don't trust people. 
Just make sure that you get something in writing stating that you are only taking him for a trial period and can return him and get your money back in full if things don't work out for some reason.


----------



## franknbeans

No-not exactly like a free trial. THe condition for return is the blood work. That is the agreement as I understand it. That is what should be in writing, and payment, I would think would be before taking the horse. I know I would not allow one off the property without the $$ in hand. The condition being the blood results is easily documentable. Very objective criteria. Not something subjective like you decide (not that you would, OP) that you don't like something he does. Seems very clear cut to me. Whether or not it would ever stand up in court? Who knows. But these sound like good people. Sometimes you have to trust your gut.


----------



## evilamc

franknbeans said:


> No-not exactly like a free trial. THe condition for return is the blood work. That is the agreement as I understand it. That is what should be in writing, and payment, I would think would be before taking the horse. I know I would not allow one off the property without the $$ in hand. The condition being the blood results is easily documentable. Very objective criteria. Not something subjective like you decide (not that you would, OP) that you don't like something he does. Seems very clear cut to me. Whether or not it would ever stand up in court? Who knows. But these sound like good people. Sometimes you have to trust your gut.


Yeah I have to give them the money, but he said he'll just hold on to it till they get back and we have the results of the blood test. He's putting it all in writing on his bill of sale though so we should be good! I believe I've been very fortunate to actually find good people to buy a horse from. Last time I was horse shopping it was not so great. Last time I was also shopping with MUCH less money in hand lol.


----------



## evilamc

Plans cancelled  vet got back to me this morning as I was getting ready to leave.

Normal range for horses to test for insulin on test we did is around 40. Tony tested at 65. He said that's not that high, but does show he could be in beginning stages of ems. Vet said if I had my heart set on him, to go for it and it will just be life long of management...and it is possible to reverse at his low numbers and early stage...but I don't want to.

Sooo search continues.


----------



## EponaLynn

Oh no, so sorry to hear that.....but glad you found out now before you picked him up. 

Let us know what else you find...and we'll "help" you :lol::lol:



evilamc said:


> Plans cancelled  vet got back to me this morning as I was getting ready to leave.
> 
> Normal range for horses to test for insulin on test we did is around 40. Tony tested at 65. He said that's not that high, but does show he could be in beginning stages of ems. Vet said if I had my heart set on him, to go for it and it will just be life long of management...and it is possible to reverse at his low numbers and early stage...but I don't want to.
> 
> Sooo search continues.


----------



## Prisstine

Oh darn. Sorry he didn't work out for you. You are smart for continuing the search though. I hope He gets the care he needs from someone. 

The horse for you is out there somewhere. Keep us posted on your search. I look forward to seeing who you end up with


----------



## Remali

Oh no, dang it. But on the other hand it is better to find out now, rather than later.


----------



## evilamc

I'd like to find a nice well broke gaited horse. Prefer a horse with a fun color (fiance is helping pay and thats his request lol). I like around 15-15.2h, would prefer something between 7-13 years old. Safe obviously, I can do some training myself but want something safe and calm enough to put beginner on eventually at least. $3500 is absolute max, would prefer to stay under $3000 though since doing PPE too. Would like to stay within 150 miles or so of Alexandria, VA 22309.

This guy doesn't look bad:
Georgous Black Tennessee Walker Gelding Excellent Trail Horse - Tennessee Walker for sale in Orange, Virginia :: HorseClicks


----------



## evilamc

Datsun is still available too. I really enjoyed my ride with him. He had a few little things I'd probably have to work on...nothing I couldn't handle though. Fiance didn't love his size and was thrown off by some of the little things...he doesn't work with horses though so doesn't realize what really is bad and what isn't. All their horses seemed a little uppity because of the weather, so when I first went to get look at his feet he was a little like "omg who you what you want with my feetsies!" But then after I pet him and introduced myself better he was fine haha.


----------



## EponaLynn

Maybe you should go ride Datsun again to see how you feel about him now.


----------



## churumbeque

evilamc said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well talked to vet, STILL no results from lab!!!!!! They're behind from the holiday Monday.
> 
> So basically it was either get him tomorrow...or wait a month. So I was going to back out...but his owners made a great suggestion. He offered to let me get him tomorrow, and then I'll keep him for the month while they're gone...get my results back from vet yada yada..If results do come back bad, they'll come pick him up when they get back from Montana...if results are good..then I keep the new pony. I felt that was very fair, I'm not stuck waiting around a month or stuck with a horse that does end up IR. Also got the price down quite a bit, so I'm happy.
> 
> If test results come back good then I got me a pretty awesome horse for $2700. If they're bad....then I at least had a horse to ride for the month lol!


 And they get a horse sitter. Just curious who was going to care for him for a whole month while they were gone.


----------



## churumbeque

evilamc said:


> Plans cancelled  vet got back to me this morning as I was getting ready to leave.
> 
> Normal range for horses to test for insulin on test we did is around 40. Tony tested at 65. He said that's not that high, but does show he could be in beginning stages of ems. Vet said if I had my heart set on him, to go for it and it will just be life long of management...and it is possible to reverse at his low numbers and early stage...but I don't want to.
> 
> Sooo search continues.


 And not spend 2700.00 for a horse with medical issues


----------



## evilamc

churumbeque said:


> And not spend 2700.00 for a horse with medical issues


Exactly. His dad was not the most understanding about my decision to back out but I had to.

So I went and test rode that horse Magic I linked.......omg no...

Ad is a total LIE.

Does not stand still for mounting, does not neck rein and when I called I explained what I was looking for...and she lied to me there too. Told me he'd be GREAT for a beginner rider, he had a nice slower paced walk and then you can bump him up into a nice and smooth runnign walk....

Yeah no. He's GOGOGO and starts pacing, he does collect back down into a great running walk though. I would NEVER consider putting Eli on a horse like that though, he would be terrified! So I enjoyed myself riding him, tested him and what not. Took my feet out of the stirrups and wiggled my legs some....he did NOT approve!!!!!! Ended up rearing a little and just telling me how much he didn't approve. I'm sure I didn't help the situation when I pulled up on the reins some with the bit he was in but...me wiggling my legs shouldn't be an issue. Finally got him settled back down and I was done.

Then his dad....omg what a jerk.

Basically tried forcing me to give an answer right there and buy him right there on the spot. No time to think about it, he'll be gone this weekend! "I'll give him to you for $2200 if you buy him today" and when I said sorry I need to think about it, hes a bit more forward then what I'm looking for....hes like well what do you expect?! He's a gaited horse, they're ALL going to be more forward! Good luck finding a slower one.

Ya terrible experience.

So....got ahold of Datsun's parents, and hes still available, thank god. Going to try and schedule a vet check for him Monday or Tuesday. Nothing about him made me scared while riding him, I just had an amazing ride on him. Yes he has a few little bad habits that were mostly trained into him, but those I can fix. He went at a speed I was very comfortable was, and was a nice smooth ride.

Question though about TWH? Are they always kinda stiff and goofy about turning? Every one I've tried, wouldn't like bend around my leg to turn, they more so turned by doing turn on the haunches and crossing front legs over eachother...Kinda stiffly and quickly. Is that just normal? Something that needs training? This is when like doing a turn around, not like just a little turn to the left or right. Like my QH, I've tried him to be bendy with dressage training so when we turn around, he does a nice flowing turn bending around my leg...these walkers are different!


----------



## KigerQueen

They are not trained to bend. They are trained to be "ridden" and gait. Their gait is expected to sell them, not their training. They are trained to be a bit forward to gait and not be relaxed and bend. At least that is what i have witnessed.
Ever thought about a gaited mule? i have herd good things about them.


----------



## EponaLynn

Evilamc, will you ride Datsun one more time?

On another _*very*_ important matter, do you like his name ?

PS I've been looking at the horses on Adams Horse and Mule, the place you linked us to, for Tony's original sale page (BTW, I think it's gone now) and I love their horses!!!

Especially "Splash" - I want him!


----------



## evilamc

EponaLynn said:


> Evilamc, will you ride Datsun one more time?
> 
> On another _*very*_ important matter, do you like his name ?
> 
> PS I've been looking at the horses on Adams Horse and Mule, the place you linked us to, for Tony's original sale page (BTW, I think it's gone now) and I love their horses!!!
> 
> Especially "Splash" - I want him!


omg I know, they have some NICE horses!!!!!

Yes I'm going to see Datsun again  Going to schedule vet to come out and pull lyme test while I'm there having a 2nd ride and if everything goes well just take him home with me. Too far to drive to have to make a 3rd trip out there ! I do NOT like his name though, so I'll be open to suggestions if I do bring him home  Datsuns are ugly nissan cars.....PASS!!!!!! If traffic wasn't so TERRIBLE in the city, driving around seeing horses wouldn't be nearly as bad. But when it takes 2 1/2-3 hrs just to go 80 miles.......it gets old FAST. I also don't have a vehicle thats good on gas, just have my f150 or my supercharged car that takes premium gas lol...so I need to try and settle down with the driving around to see horses so far away


----------



## EponaLynn

I was hoping you'd change his name if you got him, he's much more beautiful than a Datsun! :wink:

Have you negotiated with his people already or will you do that when you ride him? I was thinking with the vet coming, they might feel like they already have the upper hand if you haven't gotten a price sorted out.


----------



## greentree

Evil, sorry tony did not work out!

What you experienced is exactly what I was talking about before.... So many. TWH do not get schooled, someone gets on them, then they head off and get pointed around a track, or down the trail. Then they go to a horse trader and get a big price put on them, especially if they have color.

Do you get married this weekend?


----------



## evilamc

Yeah so far I have Datsun talked down to $3000, if everything goes well with 2nd visit I'm going to see if $2800 cash will get him.

Ha greentree you're so right! Since neither of my saddles will probably fit him I'll prob do some ground work and go over some basics with him while I find a saddle to use! I'll introduce him to just a snaffle but and play with him in that.

Andddd yes wedding on Sunday  after the wedding my username won't be correct anymore because I won't be AMC !!! I'll be AMW haha!


----------



## Yogiwick

Bummer. Not unexpected but would of been great if it worked out. 

Datsun may be a better option for you at least. We will see how things go!

Congrats! I'll open some champagne in your honor! (Actually was given a bottle for the bf's birthday lol, so I will!)


----------



## david in md

Laid back calm walkers do exist as I have one. Now that you mention it she doesn't turn that well kind of like turning a bicycle by turning the handlebars rather than leaning the direction you want to go. Looked at lots of forward and sensitive walkers before finding this one. Also have a rocky mountain who is forward, sensitive to leg ques and can turn on a dime. Don't lose hope the right horse for you is out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Awww, sorry about Tony. But I think you made the right decision. I don't know a darn think about TWH, but I hope Datsun works out instead!


----------



## churumbeque

evilamc said:


> omg I know, they have some NICE horses!!!!!
> 
> Yes I'm going to see Datsun again  Going to schedule vet to come out and pull lyme test while I'm there having a 2nd ride and if everything goes well just take him home with me. Too far to drive to have to make a 3rd trip out there ! I do NOT like his name though, so I'll be open to suggestions if I do bring him home  Datsuns are ugly nissan cars.....PASS!!!!!! If traffic wasn't so TERRIBLE in the city, driving around seeing horses wouldn't be nearly as bad. But when it takes 2 1/2-3 hrs just to go 80 miles.......it gets old FAST. I also don't have a vehicle thats good on gas, just have my f150 or my supercharged car that takes premium gas lol...so I need to try and settle down with the driving around to see horses so far away


Just curious why a lymes test on every horse. Never heard of doing that. I'm guessing it's more common in your area and if neg what is to keep them from getting it soon? I also thought in a lymes test you checked tigers and again in 30 days to see if a change.


----------



## Yogiwick

churumbeque said:


> Just curious why a lymes test on every horse. Never heard of doing that. I'm guessing it's more common in your area and if neg what is to keep them from getting it soon? I also thought in a lymes test you checked tigers and again in 30 days to see if a change.


Not sure why you quoted that but to answer your question.

I live in central MA, Lyme central. Many people I know test Lyme 2/x year. I test once. The dogs are always tested at their annual (I assume this is more commonplace, testing for horses is relatively new and there's a lot of misinformation about Lyme. Luckily our vet is very proactive, largely since she had it herself, severely, as a child. It's very common in many species, and I've heard many sad stories first hand.)

The OP is specifically having issues with her horse and will not take on a horse that tests positive due to the bad experience she's had with it (not that it's ever good but her's has been severe). I completely understand this.

It can be a serious disease and can hide easily, hence the test. I recommend it for anyone in an area that even might have it but maybe not as frequently as we do it around here. (The OP is considerably further south than me but obviously she's having issues. Closer to me than you though! lol)

There's nothing to keep them from getting it soon..no vaccine yet. But just like Coggins. At that point in time they are negative. They could be bitten by a tick/mosquito 30 seconds later but there's not much you can do about that. It's not contagious the way many things are.

So yes, if it's negative they could get it "soon". It's a test after all not a vaccine (which is unfortunately not available at this time). But the reason to test is a) to know and b) if it's positive you CAN (and should) treat. Or in the OP's case to consider it part of the PPE.

It's titers, not tigers ....:rofl: Don't know if that was a typo or not but it made me laugh!!:lol:

But no, that's not how it works, at least currently. The vet draws blood once.

I know at the dog vet she just does a basic snap test, not sure how it works for the equines, I think she has to send it out.


----------



## evilamc

Summed it up pretty well! Lyme is very common around here and yes whatever horse I do buy could be negative then get it a month later. My main reason for testing is so I don't end up with another horse that ready has it in chronic stage. Once it's chronic there's not much you can do  you will always get flare ups and always need to be treating and using supplements to boost immune system and what not. If I catch it when it's an acute infection though the horse has a much better chance of not having lifetime issues from it.

So because of my terrible experience with it with my current horse I'm trying to be a lot more careful and will test somewhat regularly too...and always keep an eye out for symptoms and ticks!!

There's two tests, a snap test, which is cheap and easy to have done. It just basically tells you if they are positive or not. Vet can do that right on the spot or back in his office. Or you can have the multiplex test done by cornell, more expensive but much more informative. That test tells you if there's an infection, if it's acute or chronic, and has numbers you can compare for the next time you test.

My qh's numbers on the multiplex test have just been going higher and higher dispute multiple antibioic treatments, holistic treatments and immune support  vet can't figure out why his body just isn't responding to antibiotics. For the most part he's symptom free...but part of me wonders if he's just being stoic. There's always something just not quite right in his head though. 95% of the time you have the most amazing and very well trained horse that I've put a lot of work into...that other 5% it's like he's lost his mind and doesn't know what in the world is going on around him and gets super reactive. I blame this on the Lyme completely.


----------



## churumbeque

Yogiwick said:


> Not sure why you quoted that but to answer your question.
> 
> I live in central MA, Lyme central. Many people I know test Lyme 2/x year. I test once. The dogs are always tested at their annual (I assume this is more commonplace, testing for horses is relatively new and there's a lot of misinformation about Lyme. Luckily our vet is very proactive, largely since she had it herself, severely, as a child. It's very common in many species, and I've heard many sad stories first hand.)
> 
> The OP is specifically having issues with her horse and will not take on a horse that tests positive due to the bad experience she's had with it (not that it's ever good but her's has been severe). I completely understand this.
> 
> It can be a serious disease and can hide easily, hence the test. I recommend it for anyone in an area that even might have it but maybe not as frequently as we do it around here. (The OP is considerably further south than me but obviously she's having issues. Closer to me than you though! lol)
> 
> There's nothing to keep them from getting it soon..no vaccine yet. But just like Coggins. At that point in time they are negative. They could be bitten by a tick/mosquito 30 seconds later but there's not much you can do about that. It's not contagious the way many things are.
> 
> So yes, if it's negative they could get it "soon". It's a test after all not a vaccine (which is unfortunately not available at this time). But the reason to test is a) to know and b) if it's positive you CAN (and should) treat. Or in the OP's case to consider it part of the PPE.
> 
> It's titers, not tigers ....:rofl: Don't know if that was a typo or not but it made me laugh!!:lol:
> 
> But no, that's not how it works, at least currently. The vet draws blood once.
> 
> I know at the dog vet she just does a basic snap test, not sure how it works for the equines, I think she has to send it out.


I quoted another post but iPad was acting strange last night. Tigers made me laugh also. That **** auto correct gets me in trouble all the time. Escpesially the voice texting. I have to check closely. If I say play it by ear it changes it to playboy. It told a customer that I was coming over to dinner. Lol


----------



## Yogiwick

churumbeque said:


> I quoted another post but iPad was acting strange last night. Tigers made me laugh also. That **** auto correct gets me in trouble all the time. Escpesially the voice texting. I have to check closely. If I say play it by ear it changes it to playboy. It told a customer that I was coming over to dinner. Lol


Yup I hear that. Tigers is totally something that would happen to me. I didn't want to be mean if you actually thought it was tigers but it was pretty funny


----------



## evilamc

Gotta love auto correct 

Going for a 2nd ride on Datsun this afternoon and having vet out to just do the snap test while I'm there. What it would cost in gas to go a 3rd time to get him if he passed everything is the same as just having the vet out this visit lol. Sooooo if all goes well hes coming home with me 

Andd for fun, pics from yesterday 










family pics hehe, golden is my moms though









andddd its official


----------



## Prisstine

Awe. Congrats. What a cute couple! 

Good luck today.....hope this boy works out for ya.


----------



## greentree

Prisstine said:


> Awe. Congrats. What a cute couple!
> 
> Good luck today.....hope this boy works out for ya.


Which boy??? Hahaha


Congratulations! You all are so cute! 

When you want to do a driving vacation, you can hook up the horse trailer and come visit me in Ky! It will only cost gas, we have an empty master suite.


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> Which boy??? Hahaha
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You all are so cute!
> 
> When you want to do a driving vacation, you can hook up the horse trailer and come visit me in Ky! It will only cost gas, we have an empty master suite.


hehehe, you're bad! BOTH boys!!!!! lol!

He's actually taking me to TN next April for my birthday, to do some cabin trip with horse back riding and to see the Dixie Stampede and what not. I used to date a guy in KY though, LOVE it there! I hope to take new horse all over and do a bunch of fun rides I never did with my QH  I should see if I can just bring my own horse though, so far its planned that I use their horse. I've never really trailered farther then like 2ish hours, that would be fun.


----------



## Prisstine

Lol. I meant the equine boy. . The human boy looks like he has found his perfect match


----------



## Yogiwick

Congrats!

Do keep us updated


----------



## EponaLynn

Congratulations on your marriage :clap::clap::clap:! 

Sending good thoughts of you coming home with your new boy!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Congratulations on getting married! And hopefully Datsun works out for you!


----------



## EponaLynn

Did you get him? 

I'm guessing since you're not on here, you're busy getting Datsun settled in ?


----------



## evilamc

So Datsun was an angel today when I rode him again  Passed vet check with flying colors, and no lyme! He didn't even move an inch when I got on him. We went for a little trail ride with the owners, she just grabbed one of the other horses to come with me. He just goes along whatever speed I ask! he does like to canter, but he has a nice canter so thats ok. The neighbors dogs were out and literally lunging at him, got within inches of him and he just kept going along, acting like they weren't even there! So I think I made the right choice!

On my way over to see him I stopped at a tack store and picked up a tucker saddle with a medium tree...thats what they use on him and it fit well. Left my saddles there to be sold. So will break even  Tried out saddle I bought and it fit great and man tuckers are so comfy!!!! I do need a new girth though!!!!!! Going from a 1200 lb QH to like 900 lb walker....girth is way too big!! Haven't tried on either of my bridles yet but I THINK one may fit. Why does my QH have to be such a beefy meathead!!!!! 










Only got one pic. Was in somewhat of a hurry to try and get back home with daylight and avoid traffic. Of course second I got home it was pitch black though. So got him all set up in the dark. Introduced him to my QH and the barn owners horse, but keeping them separated tonight. My QH was like OH HI A NEW FRIEND!!!!!!!! BO horse squealed at him...didn't do much else though, Datsun just walked away from him when he squealed lol!


----------



## Yogiwick

So it's official? Busy weekend! haha


----------



## evilamc

YESSSSS very busy omg. I left my house at 9:30 this morning....didn't get home till 9PM!!!!!!!!! But horsey shoppings done, weddings done (til Jan for cruise hehe) got a saddle that fits...so now I can relaxxxxx! All thats left is to take my QH to his new home where he gets to enjoy retirement at 8 years old. Wish I had my own land so I could keep him close, but board for 2 is too much in the city  He's so fun to do trick training with.


----------



## Yogiwick

Wow. You're brave! Lots of HUGE life changes.

Congrats again for everything 

Lots of big decisions but they all sound like great ones.


----------



## EponaLynn

Yay, any ideas on a new name for him?

I must have missed this, where is your QH going?


----------

